# The Pokemon World Cup! (Nomination stage)



## Ether's Bane (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's back! You know how this works.

Kanto:
1. *Snorlax* (defending champion)
2. *Scyther*
3. Magikarp
4. Porygon
5. Victreebel
6. Marowak
7. *Jolteon*
8. Lapras

Johto:
1. Shuckle
2. Umbreon
3. Lugia
4. Espeon
5. *Tyranitar*
6. Aipom
7. Chikorita
8. Quilava

Hoenn:
1. *Blaziken*
2. *Flygon*
3. *Mudkip*
4. *Gardevoir*
5. Duskull
6. Sceptile
7. Chimecho
8. Linoone

Sinnoh:
1. *Munchlax* (winning nominator's pick)
2. Buneary
3. Pachirisu
4. *Drifloon*
5. Yanmega
6. *Dialga*
7. Ambipom
8. Turtwig

Nomination rules:
-You can only nominate up to two Pokemon at a time and once a day.
-Eight spots per region.
-You can nominate more than once, including last year's winning nominator (Scizor).

In case you were wondering, bolded Pokemon are making a repeat appearance.

*-The nominations are now closed-*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 25, 2008)

No, I don't know how this works. Please explain.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

O_O Blaziking confused. Say what?


----------



## Kinova (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh! I remember this.

I'd like to nominate Blaziken for a spot, and Scyther too (because I miss Scyther Slash Style and yes also they're awesome).

(Shadow and Blaziking - from what I remember, it's quite simple; you can nominate Pokemon that you think are the best of the best for whatever reason, and they'll be put in a number of polls against each other. I can't recall the exact details of the polling though, but I guess Alabaster will explain).


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay, I vote Victreebel for a spot and Buneary!


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

I nominate Magikarp!
It'd be amazing if it won...


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jun 25, 2008)

Hm... I nominate Shuckle and Porygon!


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

I nominate Lugia and Sceptile!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, I nominate Vespiquen!


----------



## S. E. (Jun 26, 2008)

Marowak and Umbreon! Just because!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, okay. I get it now.

Shadow Lugia and Lugia


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 26, 2008)

I nominate Jolteon and Flygon.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 26, 2008)

Alabaster said:


> Nomination rules:
> -You can only nominate up to two Pokemon at a time and once a day.


Also, Mudkip and Gardevoir.


----------



## Flora (Jun 26, 2008)

Lapras and Pachirisu.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

I nominate Drifloon and Duskull.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 26, 2008)

Yanmega and Aerodactyl.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry, edited my post.

Now nominating Sceptile and Fearow (different day, right? :DD)


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 27, 2008)

I nominate Dialga.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Nominating Rapidash and Moltres.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

I... don't really get how this works. But I'll nominate Espeon and Tyranitar.


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2008)

Aipom and Chimecho.


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 27, 2008)

Ambipom and... Turtwig.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Nominating Happiny and...um, Chikorita.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Nominating Linoone and Zigzagoon. 

Even though I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

Victreebel & Vespiquen!! :D


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Mudkip and Snorunt!


----------



## Tropiking (Jun 28, 2008)

Quilava and Buizel


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Dragonite and Lapras


----------

